# The Anxiety Group of North Jersey



## AnxietyGroupNJ (Oct 2, 2013)

Just want to put this out there for those who are interested...

There is a brand new support group that meets Thursday at 7 pm at the St. Paul's church. The church is located on the corner of Hillview Avenue & Mountain Way off of Speedwell Avenue in Morris Plains. Please pop in and check out the group. If you're really anxious please feel free to bring a friend or family member along.

My name is Steve, any concerns or questions please call me at 973-570-7971(leave a message). I will return your call promptly. I prefer discussing the group over the phone and not playing e-mail tag.( Serious people only who want to attend the group to help themselves and be around others who share the same things at hand) Or if you just want to pop in...Here's the address to put into your GPS.

MEETINGS WILL BE HELD DOWN STAIRS

St Paul's Episcopal Church
51 Mountain Way
Morris Plains, NJ 07950

Every Thursday at 7 pm!


----------

